# "BREAKING: Presidential Candidate Hillary Clinton… ARRESTED



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

:applouse:



> We're happy to report that after 147 Federal Bureau of Investigation (FBI) agents have been working on the case&#8230; they are finally slapping the cuffs on Hillary Clinton!
> 
> Spending a lifetime as a politician and drifter, Hillary and her husband former President Bill Clinton found out they aren't really above the law after all. The Clinton Foundation was used to take multi-million dollar bribes from foreign entities for action at the State Department, and that was too much even for the Obama White House to tolerate.
> 
> Media is waiting for her to be brought to the prison now in an orange jump suit. Finally, Hillary Clinton is getting was she deserved!


BREAKING: Presidential Candidate Hillary Clinton... ARRESTED And Charged!


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Happy AFD!!!!


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Dang it, only two views so far. I look forward to bumping this thread for real by the end of next month.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

It aint nice to make folks temporarily happy like that.


----------



## Auntie (Oct 4, 2014)

Darn it! I was so happy, for a minute.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Did not bite for a second Clintons are above the law.


----------



## Targetshooter (Dec 4, 2015)

That sucks ,, what a crappy prank ,,, I was just about to start to have a party .


----------



## Moonshinedave (Mar 28, 2013)

I knew this had April fool written all over it.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

I didn't even want to give you the decency of a view.


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

Quit teasing me!


----------



## Ikean (Jan 4, 2016)

That's not cool man. I was overjoyed for our nation.


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

And in other news...the State Department has suspended its investigation into the Clinton email scandal. For real.


----------



## Quip (Nov 8, 2012)

Damn you! :stick:

That's like getting socks and underwear for Christmas when you're 10 years old and wanted that new bike.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

The real Fool's Day will be in November when Hildabeast gets elected President.


----------



## dwight55 (Nov 9, 2012)

Camel923 said:


> The real Fool's Day will be in November when Hildabeast gets elected President.


Do you suppose there is any opportunity for a really good Baptist minister, . . . sniper, . . . leatherworker in Israel?

I might have to find out...............

May God bless,
Dwight


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Nope. Didn't get me. I knew better.


----------



## MI.oldguy (Apr 18, 2013)

Dammit!,you Bastage!....Billary getting arrested WAS on my wish list.!!!.. maybe some day......had me goin there for a moment.:miserable:


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

sideKahr said:


> And in other news...the State Department has suspended its investigation into the Clinton email scandal. For real.


That could clearly mean the fix is in. State Department was given a lot of time to cover things up. They let FBI know it was all good now and put on the show.
Once again this is all meaningless unless AG files charges or calls a grand jury. AG could seat a Grand Jury the let Hillary off if she shot a man in cold blood if she wants.
All come down to what Obama tells Lynch to do.


----------

